# Looking to buy an Enco 111-3230



## BigLar368 (Dec 16, 2018)

Good friend of mine is selling me a lathe that was basically given to him by a mutual friend. The original owner (mutual friend) bought it new and used it very little in his home shop. It comes with most everything including 2 chucks, face plate, live center, original stand, and brand new Aloris tool post setup that has never been used. It's a 3 phase setup but he is throwing in a phase converter. Not sure what type or brand name it is. Comes with all the original manuals and paper work and some tooling. It looks to be in fairly good condition just needing a good clean up. I am not sure what year model it is. I do know it's made in China as it's stamped on the front.  From what I can look up on line it's a 14X40 with 1.5" spindle bore and I believe the motor is 3HP. Does anyone know anything good or bad about this model?  I know it's been a while since I posted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigLar368 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sorry.....it's an Enco model 111-3320.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 16, 2018)

i know i would love to have a 1440!
congrats!!
the lathe sounds like it is new, so have lots of fun!
the lathes are well designed, you should be very happy


----------



## BigLar368 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks....it's just for home use. Not turning huge stuff. I am very green but eager to learn more.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 16, 2018)

the lathe will serve you well


----------



## BigLar368 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Aukai (Dec 16, 2018)

Just checking, it is you
Just don't bring them over here, banger was here, but haven't seen him here in a while.


----------



## BigLar368 (Dec 16, 2018)

How did you guess it was me??? lol


----------



## BigLar368 (Dec 17, 2018)

Found out the phase converter is a Temco XR5 which looks ok. Can anyone advise?


----------

